# Hard Start Capacitor For Carrier Airv



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello everyone. New to this website, and this is my 1st post. My wife and I purchased a 2006 Outback 25RSS this weekend. On Monday, the AC stopped working. The lights still came on, but nothing else start running. I had the suggestion to buy a hard start kit. I did some research, and found that the Supco SPP6E was the capacitor I needed. I watched several videos on installing it into an RV AC, and decided to install mine today. The problem that I am running into, is there is nowhere available to plug it into on my existing capacitor. The 2 existing red wires are already 'piggy backed', and the 2 white wires take up the other 2 tabs. There are 2 other 'banks' that have open tabs....one is with a brown wire, and the other with a blue wire. So my question is, would I be able to splice into the existing wires, and tie into them with the wires from the Supco capacitor? I know that the Supco wire with the 'piggy back' piece goes to the red wire, and the other goes to the white. I just want to make sure what I am doing with be ok without messing anything up.

This is our 1st travel trailer, and I am excited about learning everything about our trailer. I have already learned a ton, and look forward to our 1st camping trip!

Kevin


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Well I hooked up the booster capacitor and still nothing happens. I have the RV plugged into an outlet in my garage via a 30 amp to 110 adapter, and now I am wondering if it is enough power to turn the AC on. When I got the trailer home, I plugged it in to the garage outlet, and the AC worked for 2 days, and then just stopped. I can spin the fan freely, so I know that it is not seized up. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello Kevin. Have you tired to reset the power to the unit? The flashing red light should be flashing a code. Something like 3 flashes and a pause. Is anything like that happening? From what I remember about the Carrier AirV that we had on our other unit is that if the power is interrupted to the unit so many times without physically being turned off (such as simply unplugging from shore power without turning the AC unit off first) the AC unit will lock out. To reset it, you need to remove the shore power and disconnect the 12 volt batteries and let it set for a short period of time. Although a hard start capacitor can assist at startup when the voltage is low (say running from a generator) it won't do anything to start a AC unit that is locked out. For what it is worth, I run the AC while we are packing at home off of a 30 amp plug I installed in our garage.


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I unplugged the shore power and the battery for about 20 minutes. I plugged it back in and still nothing. The red light flashes steady every second. I guess I need to find an owner's manual to see what that means. I have a friend that is in the HVAC business coming today to look at it, so hopefully he can shed some light on the subject.

Kevin


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, I figured out my problem, although I am ashamed to say it. I had tripped the breaker for the AC and didn't realize it. I assumed that since the light still came on for the AC, that the breaker was still on. I guess it is true what they say about assuming!! Now let's go camping!

Kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm glad to hear it was an easy fix. Keep in mind, the circuit runs off the 12 volt system (hence then need to disconnect the battery to reset it) and the actual fan/compressor runs off of shore power.


----------

